# [IL] Looking for pigeon



## Hiriki (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello, I'm looking to adopt a pigeon in Galesburg, IL. I do not have a strong color or breed preference but I do absolutely love blue bars and andalusians. However, I would be happy to take in any tame/socialized bird, preferably one that enjoys human company enough to not need a bird companion (I'm almost always at home and will spend plenty of time with the bird).

I would be willing to pay for shipping costs but I've already contacted MickaCoo about potentially adopting there, so I'm ultimately looking here for local alternatives. (It wouldn't hurt to contact me if you have a bird you're willing to ship to me though! It might be just the bird I'm looking for!)

Please PM me if you have any questions or want my contact information.

Thanks!
Liz


----------

